# Mac friendly guitar pro alternatives



## Mr. S (Feb 16, 2008)

Mac friendly guitar pro alternatives i think guitar pro is great, its a wonderfully helpful little program that i can load up to learn songs or lessons that people have transcribed, hell i even use it sometimes to notate midi drums for songs, all in all pretty handy...

that would be if it didnt have fucking huge problems working on macs, its constantly crashing freezing or doing something wrong, and its always in the same parts in songs, you can always tell when it gets to a certain part/bar it will 90% of the time crash or the midi will screw up forcing me to stop the track and start off where it went wrong (provided it doesn't crash whilst i do this)

this is, sufficed to say, a pretty bloody irritating flaw, now all i really want to know is there a Mac friendly alternative? something that can load up guitar pro and powertab files would be nice too since they're the most common midi tab file types out there.

any help is most appreciated dudes


----------



## Thomas (Feb 16, 2008)

I found this, but I do not know how well it works: Tablatures for MacOS X - T Software

I am not very familiar with Guitar Pro, but it still looks like the best choice, despite the issues that you are experiencing. 

Are you running the latest version?


----------



## Durero (Feb 16, 2008)

I use this free open-source program to view tab files on my mac.

.:: TuxGuitar ::. Open Source Tablature Editor :: TuxGuitar


----------



## Stitch (Feb 16, 2008)

You absolutely rule, Durero.


----------



## ukfswmart (Feb 16, 2008)

I've been running Guitar Pro 5 for a while now and have never experienced any problems with it. Are you using a cracked version or something?


----------



## Durero (Feb 17, 2008)

Stitch said:


> You absolutely rule, Durero.


Aw shucks


----------



## Mr. S (Feb 17, 2008)

Durero said:


> I use this free open-source program to view tab files on my mac.
> 
> .:: TuxGuitar ::. Open Source Tablature Editor :: TuxGuitar



this looks pretty cool, ill give it a go does it do 7s too? 




ukfswmart said:


> I've been running Guitar Pro 5 for a while now and have never experienced any problems with it. Are you using a cracked version or something?



nah, proper version and everything, luckily i was still able to get a refund though *phew*


----------



## ukfswmart (Feb 17, 2008)

Mr. S said:


> nah, proper version and everything, luckily i was still able to get a refund though *phew*



 How peculiar... what's the spec of your Mac?


----------



## Mr. S (Feb 17, 2008)

ukfswmart said:


> How peculiar... what's the spec of your Mac?



not great, its getting on a bit so i think this is the reason why, but i should be getting a lovely new mac book in the coming weeks so i think i may retry guitar pro again when i do because its an otherwise fantastic program


----------



## krsp (Feb 17, 2008)

If you do try Guitar Pro again, MAKE SURE to get the latest version, on top of that - get the leopard version, if you are using leopard (ya, there are, or at least were, TWO). When I was using the crappy not-so-much-leopard one, I had similar problems to you, now I have no problems at all - once I got the right one .


----------



## Uber Mega (Feb 17, 2008)

I've never had problems with guitar pro on my mac so can't really offer any advice


----------



## Durero (Feb 17, 2008)

Mr. S said:


> this looks pretty cool, ill give it a go does it do 7s too?


Honestly I don't know. I just use it to view guitar pro files off the net once in a while for teaching purposes. For my own stuff I always use Logic. But it's a free program so just download it & explore.


----------



## ukfswmart (Feb 17, 2008)

Yeah man, it could be something to do with your Mac being a bit dated. Are you running Tiger or an older version of OSX?



krsp said:


> If you do try Guitar Pro again, MAKE SURE to get the latest version, on top of that - get the leopard version, if you are using leopard (ya, there are, or at least were, TWO). When I was using the crappy not-so-much-leopard one, I had similar problems to you, now I have no problems at all - once I got the right one .



The non-Leopard version of GP actually refuses to work on Leopard; after I installed Leopard, I attempted to run GP and it wouldn't load up at all


----------



## Mr. S (Feb 17, 2008)

ukfswmart said:


> Yeah man, it could be something to do with your Mac being a bit dated. Are you running Tiger or an older version of OSX?
> 
> The non-Leopard version of GP actually refuses to work on Leopard; after I installed Leopard, I attempted to run GP and it wouldn't load up at all



yeah im running Panther (v10.3) arse, i shall have to wait it out till i get the new mac where it looks like i'll be encountering more problems with Leopard


----------



## ukfswmart (Feb 17, 2008)

Hahah, that could be why you're having difficulties with it! 

Seriously man, GP5 is nice on Leopard; the only thing I dislike about it, when compared to PowerTAB, is that they're no facility for multiple tempos. I like that PowerTAB is a nice, compact app and not full of stuff that I'll never use, but I'm not about to pay for a VMWare license just for that


----------

